# modified radical adominal hysterectomy



## Bamatide (Apr 14, 2011)

When coding a modified radical  adominal hysterectomy what is the best code to use? Do I use 58210-52. The physician chose not to remove lymph nodes due to patients pulmonary morbidity as he did not want patient under anesthesia for a long period of time.


----------

